# Yogurt Help Wanted!



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I think yogurt hates me! A few months ago I tried making yogurt with a starter culture in jars in a ice chest, then in a thermos, then in a pot in the sun in 100F weather. Every time I ended up with a watery mess. I finally broke down and bought a Dash yogurt maker from Macys a few days ago. On Saturday, I heated up 5 cups of milk to 185F, cooled it down to 110, added the cultures, and popped it in the yogurt maker for 8 hours. After some straining, I ended up with maybe a cup and a half of yogurt and a lot of wasted milk. Yesterday I tried again, but I used one cup of Fage plain greek yogurt instead of a culture packet. After 8 hours, all I had was clumps of the original yogurt and some bucky smelling milk. What am I doing wrong? I really just want some simple, delicious homemade yogurt.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

did you hold the milk at 185 for 10 min? I did that a few times with watery yogurt, then re-read the instructions, and it said to hold the milk temp. 

are you also using goats milk? I find when i'm making mozzarella, I need to heat my goats milk a little higher to get the curd consistency that I want......


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Oops, I turned off the burner right when it hit 185...maybe that's why. I thought heating it that high was what made it seem sort of grainy, but maybe heating it up more would do the trick. Thanks for the advice.  I will be back at it again Friday or Saturday.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yea, when I first got my yogurt cultures, I got them from cheesemaking.com. the packet said just to bring it up to 185. but if you read the instructions online, it says to heat the milk up to 185, and *HOLD it there *for 10-20 minutes. I was dejected at first too, but then read that, and it worked out! I put the link to their recipe. hope it helps, and you have nice, thick, creamy yogurt this weekend!

http://www.cheesemaking.com//store/pg/237-YogurtDetails.html


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Here is my yogurt recipe. I've never had a problem getting it to set. Works great and tastes good too. I use a good plain yogurt from the store for culture. Found that I could mix instant pudding in (small package to 5 cups yogurt) for a light flavor and it really sets it up then. When it is ready, I put it into 1 cup containers to make it easier for hubby and child to get to....put some "All Fruit" in the bottom of the cup to be stirred in when eaten.

YOGURT

1 quart (32 ounces) of full fat sheep or cow's milk (pasteurized)
2 tablespoons of previously homemade yogurt or plain unflavored yogurt with active live cultures
2 tablespoons of full fat milk (same type)

Start with all ingredients at room temperature.
Heat the milk just to the boiling point and pour into a non-metal container. Let cool to
lukewarm (100-105F). A skin will form on top. Mix the 2 tablespoons of yogurt (homemade
or commercial) with 2 tablespoons of milk. Add to the lukewarm mixture, carefully pouring
down the side so that any skin that may have formed on top is not disturbed.
Cover with a clean dishtowel and place on another towel in a warm, dry place for at least 
8 hours (or overnight) until it thickens. Note: 8 to 12 hours is best. The longer the yogurt
coagulates beyond that time, the more sour the taste becomes.
Mix in any flavor you would like…I use whole fruit spreads, just a tablespoon full on the bottom of the cup.
Carefully drain any excess liquid. Refrigerate for 4 hours before using.
Store in the refrigerator and use within 4-5 days.
Don't forget to save a small amount to make the next batch! The yogurt can be eaten as is, along with the creamy skin on top.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I did it, It finally worked! I let it sit overnight for 12 hours this time and I put both lids on it instead of just the clear one. I also used the starter packet and held the milk at 185. I am chilling it in the fridge right now, and I can't wait to have some. Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yay!!!!! so exciting!!!!! i'm glad it was as simple as holding the milk. they really should put that on the starter packets......


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Then, Sunday I decided to try raw milk yogurt, and that actually worked too! I think I am starting to get it.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

We used to do it the first way you said, oak hollow; never had any problems setting.
But now we don't heat it that much, just to 110f, add 1 heaping Tbsp of yogurt starter (usually plain greek) stick it in our styrofoam insulated yogurt maker, and let it sit for 6-8 hours, maybe a little more. 
It's thin, but that is easily fixed- just let your yogurt sit in a cheesecloth-lined colander over a pan in the frig overnight, and voila, lovely thick greek yogurt! 
This method is MUCH less time consuming, and makes awesome yogurt. As long as your milking and storing methods are sanitary, I wouldn't worry about pasteurizing the milk. (Heating it to 185 is basically just to pasteurize it, since ppl are worried about keeping it at that "bacteria friendly" temperature for so long.  )


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

heating it to 185 prepares the proteins and whey....i'm no scientist so I'm not sure exactly what happens but that's what I've read. you know, how you're supposed to scald cream when making ice cream or pastry cream....


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have been having trouble making yogurt also. I follow the directions exactly and it is still runny. 

Carmen, I am sorry but I didn't see at what point do you add the pudding??


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I add the pudding after the yogurt has set for the 8 hours. I mix a box of pudding into 5cups of the yogurt and then put into 1cup containers and refrigerate. Does that make sense?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> heating it to 185 prepares the proteins and whey....i'm no scientist so I'm not sure exactly what happens but that's what I've read. you know, how you're supposed to scald cream when making ice cream or pastry cream....


Well I don't know much about it, I just read somewhere that heating it was to pasteurize- in a book.
And it does work really well just heating it to 110; and that way you aren't killing off the good bacteria. 
Thats just what we do, whatever works for each person.  There are so many ways of doing everything, there's no way to narrow it down to one method.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

exactly! 

ok, did some reading, and in case there are other curious minds out there....

- bacteria fermenting the yogurt will eat up the milk sugars *quickly enough* not to take forever to incubate to the yogurt stage, so the bad bacteria doesn't take over, and heating to 110-120 will accomplish that, but may take a little longer for yogurt to set

- heating all the way to 185 will result in thicker yogurt (I haven't had to strain my yogurt when I heat it up to this high), and the whey proteins will denature and coagulate to enhance the viscosity and texture


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips everyone, I will start another batch and see what happens.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

When mine turns out runny, I blend it with a box of instant banana pudding 

Usually though, I find that adding in a 1/2 to 1 cup of non fat dry milk powder after the scalded milk has cooled to 140 helps with thickening goats milk yogurt. This is for 2 quarts


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

I was thinking about trying to make yogurt for the first time and was looking at yogurt makers. Does anyone know anything about the Yogotherm yogurt maker?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

desertlily said:


> I was thinking about trying to make yogurt for the first time and was looking at yogurt makers. Does anyone know anything about the Yogotherm yogurt maker?


We have it, and it works great!  however, I think you can use a cooler with warm water or towels in it for the same effect. We haven't really tried it, at least not in a long time cause we have the maker, lol. 
It is nice cause it comes with the container that goes inside and all.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I have not yet made yogurt but i did just order the Greek yogurt maker from brookstone. 
Found it on eBay. 
Now I need the girls to kid and give up some milk.








Has any one used this type? Any thing I should know about it?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Great thread....I'll be trying to make some hopefully by April!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

when I make yogurt, I keep the pilot light on my oven on. keeps things a balmy 115 degrees. perfect for yogurt!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

First attempt at yogurt thanks for the tips i heated to 185 and held it there for 10min 
Then cooled to 110 before adding the culture 
Ill let y'all know how it turns out shortly.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Very happy to report that the yogurt came out great thick and creamy. Thank you all for the great tips!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yay!!! and delicious, I hope!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

It's all gone already guess this time ill make a double batch.


----------

